# English



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

choose the correct:-
1.a)the problem was difficult and delicate
b)the problem was difficult in character and delicate in nature
c)it was a problem in character very difficult and in nature very delicate
d)it was a problem which was difficult in character and very delicate in nature :? :!:

2.a)if she were a film star,i would ask for her autograph
b)if she had been a film star,i would have asked for her autograph


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

DR.CURIOUS said:


> choose the correct:-
> 1.a)the problem was difficult and delicate
> b)the problem was difficult in character and delicate in nature
> c)it was a problem in character very difficult and in nature very delicate
> ...



I would say that, the answer to both questions, 1 and 2 is 'b'.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Feline said:


> I would say that, the answer to both questions, 1 and 2 is 'b'.


but feline if we have to remove the wordiness then why not a for question one?


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

I too think it's option b for both...


----------



## doc101 (Dec 27, 2013)

1b and 2a


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

doc101 said:


> 1b and 2a


yeah thats what i was thinking for 2 but doc101 isn't it option b the structure of third type conditionals?:?

- - - Updated - - -

3.a)without a plan for the weekend,we decided to take in a Saturday matinee 
b)without a plan for the weekend, a saturday matinee seemed a good idea at the time
whats modifying what?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

DR.CURIOUS said:


> but feline if we have to remove the wordiness then why not a for question one?


You know what? I think your right. 'Character' and 'Nature' are not required. They mean the same thing. Therefore, the answer for question 1 is 'a'.


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

So are you girls sure that its a for both?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> So are you girls sure that its a for both?



Oh no. I don't think that at all. I think..actually I _believe _the answer for _*question 1 to be 'a' and question 2 to be 'b'*_.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

yup

- - - Updated - - -

somebody answer question 3 plz...i think both r correct...there's no dangling modifier :?

- - - Updated - - -

what do we do if an auxilary nd helping word is used simultaneously in a conditional sentence...for example solve these:
1)if you train hard,you(might/win)_________first prize.
2)if we go on holiday next week,i (not/can/play)__________tennis with you.
3)if u see him tomorrow,you(should/tell)________him that u love him.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

DR.CURIOUS
somebody answer question 3 plz...i think both r correct...there's no dangling modifier :?
what do we do if an auxilary nd helping word is used simultaneously in a conditional sentence...for example solve these:
1)if you train hard said:


> _Answers:
> _
> 1) Win
> 
> ...


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Feline said:


> _Answers:
> _
> 1) Win
> 
> ...


what about the auxiliary..might,can,should?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

DR.CURIOUS said:


> what about the auxiliary..might,can,should?


I'm sorry. But, I don't understand. What do you mean? There was a choice between 'might' and 'win' in choice (a) right? Well the answer is obviously, 'win' because if you choose 'might' then the sentence won't sound right and won't make any sense.


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

it was not a choice we have to use both the words nd complete the sentence..........like...it would b "if u train hard u might win first prize".all i was asking is what form of the auxilary 'may' is to b used.....normally if its simple present in if clause the we use 'will +1st form' in the next clause but what to do here we cant say will may win..or may b we can ...o yes we can 

- - - Updated - - -

4)a)i wish that he took his work seriously.
b)i wish that he will take his work seriously.
c)i wish that he shall take his work more seriously.
d)i wish that he would take his work more seriously.


----------



## doc101 (Dec 27, 2013)

d


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

5)a)the enemy fled away and left its weapons in the field.
b)the enemy fled away and left their weapon in the field.


----------



## doc101 (Dec 27, 2013)

5a


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

doc101 said:


> 5a


wrong :thumbsdown:

- - - Updated - - -

6)a)neither he nor the judges is ready to announce who the winner is.
b)neither he nor the judges is ready to announce who is the winner.


----------



## doc101 (Dec 27, 2013)

6a
but could u explain 5


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

doc101 said:


> 6a
> but could u explain 5


 sorry its right 5a  :sorry:

- - - Updated - - -

and i need u to explain 6...look in indirect speech when we write a question its written in non interrogative form as in b...isn't it...and this was the confusion :?

- - - Updated - - -

7)a)uranium salts emitted penetrating radiations similar to those which roentgen produced.
b)uranium salts emitted penetrating radiations similar to those which roentgen had produced.

- - - Updated - - -

8)a)my objection to his taking part in it is based on my belief that he is not an uninterested party.
b)my objection to his taking part in it is based on my belief that he is not a disinterested party.


----------



## doc101 (Dec 27, 2013)

7a and 8b
i suck at explaining grammer so i cant really explain it.Sorry


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

doc101 said:


> 6a
> but could u explain 5


----------

